# Erase Your Memory Discography



## Bloodletting (10. Januar 2010)

Erase Your Memory war eine Metalcore/Deathcore Band aus Hamburg, die meiner Meinung nach ordentlich was drauf hatten.
Leider löste sich die Band vor kurzem auf, packte aber dennoch ihr gesammtes Zeug zusammen und uploadete es auf Megaupload.

Wer mal reinschnuppern will, oder gratis sehr gute Musik bekommen möchte, hier ist der Link:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=AM09CDKK



> Erase Your Memory war eine fünfköpfige Metalcoreband aus Hamburg, die von März 2007 bis Januar 2010 bestand. Die Band hat es geschafft, innerhalb einiger Monate eine sehr große Fangemeinde im Raum Hamburg zu erspielen und dies sah man auch immer deutlich auf ihren Konzerten, die regelmäßig mit Traditionen wie der Wall Of Death und den Circle Pits gefeiert wurden. Bereits im Dezember 2007 haben die fünf Jungs es geschafft, Support für Six Feet Under, Nile, Finntroll und Belphegor auf der Metalfest Tour in der Markthalle zu spielen. Erase Your Memory zeichnete sich besonders durch ihre brachialen Breakdowns und den wilden Moshparts aus.
> 
> Am 02.01.2010 spielte die Band ihr letztes Konzert mit Fornax und Blackened Sky.



EDIT: Achja, dies ist keine unerlaubte Verbreitung, die Band selbst hat dies in ihrem Blog so getan.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Januar 2010)

Mhm... nicht schlecht...

Jetzt muss nur noch die Datei funktionieren xD


----------



## Bloodletting (10. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Jetzt muss nur noch die Datei funktionieren xD



Winrar?!^^


----------



## Ol@f (10. Januar 2010)

Also bei mir steht: "Die Datei, auf die Sie zugreifen möchten, ist derzeit leider nicht verfügbar."

Vielleicht ein bisschen überlastet? Naja egal, ich versuchs später nochmal.

Edit. Geht nun.


----------



## Bloodletting (10. Januar 2010)

Funktioniert bei mir einwandfrei, keine Ahnung, was bei Euch los ist.^^


----------



## Ol@f (14. Januar 2010)

Hab mir ma die Lieder angehört. Gefällt im Ganzen! Mein Geheimtipp: Medusa Complex (gibt es auch auf myspace noch zu hören).


----------

